# Outlook and Outlook Express



## jawyman (Jan 22, 2008)

I know this may seem like a dumb question, but if I switch from Outlook Express to Outlook does everything from Express migrate over or no. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2008)

Not automatically in all cases but there are tools to import everything inside Outlook.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 22, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Not automatically in all cases but there are tools to import everything inside Outlook.



Sir, would you tell me what those tools are? Also, what is your opinion of Office 2007? Is it worth it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2008)

Worth it? I think so but it's a matter of how much you like the extra conveniences. The docx files are smaller and there are some bells and whistles that make it worth it for me.

I can't check the actual menu right now but I'm positive there's an Import Outlook Express mailboxes and contacts and I'm almost positive it will ask you if you want to import Outlook Express stuff upon installation. I much prefer Outlook to Outlook Express.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 22, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Worth it? I think so but it's a matter of how much you like the extra conveniences. The docx files are smaller and there are some bells and whistles that make it worth it for me.
> 
> I can't check the actual menu right now but I'm positive there's an Import Outlook Express mailboxes and contacts and I'm almost positive it will ask you if you want to import Outlook Express stuff upon installation. I much prefer Outlook to Outlook Express.



I do too. I want the extra functionality of Outlook. Thank you for your opinion, sir.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 22, 2008)

Outlook Express is a beast in my opinion. I've been using Outlook since '97, and I'd never use Express.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are the instructions from MSFT. I've done it a few times on various computers and it is fairly painless. 

Ironically, I can't open Outlook right now because it is only configured for my server at work--I use Outlook though the web when I'm away.


http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA010943871033.aspx


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Outlook Express is a beast in my opinion. I've been using Outlook since '97, and I'd never use Express.



The new Windows Mail in Vista is pretty nice though. I've been an Outlook user for about the same length of time youngster.  It's funny how that's so recent but yet, in computer years, it seems like forever ago.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 23, 2008)

Everything went well. The importation brought over everything from Express to Outlook. Thank you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm glad Vic was able to find the guide for you.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 23, 2008)

I have two email addresses and the caveat was that everything imported twice.


----------

